# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Various recurring Alligator dreams.

## nickib196

So for the past few years, I typically have an alligator dream weekly. When I am stressed they definitely become more vivid and intense. I apologize in advance for any typos, its 2:30 am.

Tonight, I actually dreamed, that my sister had asked me to watch my three month old niece. I was standing at the back of "my house" (ironically I live in an apartment). "My house" was on the water it was brown and murkey in some spots and brackish in the others. I could not see them, but because it was fresh water, I knew there were alligators in it. For some strange reason my mother, my three month old niece and myself (my own three year old was not in the dream). We were on the back porch when a large wave came and knocked my niece out of my hands. Even though I knew there were gators, I knew I had to dive in and try and save her. I have a fear of water if I cannot see in it...not sure if that is important. So I dive in and I cannot find her, but I "sense" the alligators are near and I just don't care and keep looking for her. We call my sister, we tell her we cannot find the baby, and I keep saying I am so sorry and I know she can never forgive me (my sister and I are very close I have never done anything to her, nor betrayed her). The water is getting higher and higher, meanwhile my mom and I move into "my house", we are in the dining room, by the "back door"....I look outside and the porch is covered in alligators of various sizes, small aggressive ones keep trying to push through.. and I keep slamming the door on them while, I am standing on the table. As a paticularly aggressive one is trying to climb onto the table and get me,  my brother randomly shows up, almost like a cameo in my dream and tells me that these are stupid little gators and that I can kick their butts...and he proceeds to throw a few of them back outside. As he does this, I see my three month old niece miraculously hanging on to my dock, which is across a little channel of water. My mom and I start stepping on the gators backs to get to my niece. They just lay there, some with their mouths open,some sleeping, they are doing various things and are various sizess, the ones that are right in front of me almost always appear sleeping...but the ones that are further away are aggressive  and typically make me nervous and scared.  We get to the edge of the patio and we see the gators, I immediately tell my mom I am going to jump in and go get her, she says no wait obvously she can swim..so we start yelling her name and she starts swimming to us...meanwhile the gators ignore her, but I am all to aware of their pressence.  My niece gets to the patio, I pick her up, and I call my sister and tell her that she is ok and that she can swim. My mom and I then remind each other that God is faithful and we thank Him....this is not a normal part of one of my alligator dreams.  

Usually my daughter is in them with me and it is just the two of us...this time my whole family except my dad was in this dream. I am close to all of my family, and there is no rifts or any type of argument going on with any of them. ::?: 

PLEASE help I am constantly having alligator dreams. They wake me up and then I have a really tough time getting back to sleep. I have lived in Arizona the last three years, but before that spent 11 years in Florida. There is always large groups of gators. Usually I kill or injure one small aggressive one each dream. I usually will be on a walk or some type of path and have to cross multiple groups of gators to get to my destination. Sometimes I cross...other times I don't. They ALWAYS wake me up, I am usually covered in sweat (and I am typically cold ).

----------


## daeryk

Alligators in dreams are symbols for powerful fears you have.  These dreams are telling you that you need to begin standing up to fear whenever you feel it.  And I also suggest you find someone who you can speak to about your fears.

----------

